# returning from the war - needy veterans check this out



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

:flag: DEC 7, 2012

Wounded Warrior Project (WWP) and Operation Homefront have teamed up to expand emergency financial assistance to more wounded warriors.

Funded by WWP, the requests for assistance will be taken and fulfilled by Operation Homefront.

Emergency assistance will be in the form of cash grants paid to service providers to cover Service members' most basic of needs, including food, rent and utilities. Warriors will have to prove a financial need exists and can request assistance either by phone or online at 800-722-6098 or

www.OperationHomefront.net.

http://warriorcare.dodlive.mil/2012/12/07/the-wounded-warrior-project-and-operation-homefront-partner-to-aid-service-members/


----------

